# Poling Platform



## SMonroe (Jan 10, 2012)

I have a question.  I have a 15 ft. Collins craft boat fiberglass with a 20 HP mercury motor.  (top pic)  I was interested in building  a poling platform (bottom pic) for this boat.  Is this boat too small for this?  Has anyone had any experience building one?  Any tips or tricks?  Stainless?
I do some fishing in Tampa Bay and would find this platform very useful for poling / sighting fish.


----------



## coltday (Jan 10, 2012)

The wideness of your boat is what will give you stability. Not sure if it would be beneficial unless your boat was pretty wide. I know I'd be afraid of my 200lb butt being on top of a poling platform on a small boat.


----------



## Bryannecker (Jan 10, 2012)

*Aluminum is the way to go....Get one built by a pro.*

I had one on a 15 Key West.  It was good for poling and sight fishing.  It was added but from the vendor who made them for KW.  My KW was beamy.
Stainless is just too heavy.  Aluminum is the way to go.  But special welding tools are needed, special gas, etc.  Costs too much to buy the tools and learn to use them.  So go on the internet and one should be had for $400 to $600.00.  Lots of shops in Florida can fabricate one for you and it will look good and be strong, too.  Either way you should have an idea of what is available, now.  Google: Poling Platforms and see what you can locate....Good Luck.
Capt. Jimmy


----------



## swamp hunter (Jan 10, 2012)

Put a Cooler on the Front Deck., For the Caster .That Boat ain,t got the Beam to handle a Platform. 
It sure is a Skinny Water Boat. Slide that sucker anywheres. Tides ain,t much of a problem either.  : )


----------



## SMonroe (Jan 11, 2012)

Thanks, fellers... good advice.  I may give up this idea and just keep slingin' shrimp!  I was running into that problem of finding stainless tube and fittings, and welding either it or aluminum.  

Good tip on the cooler.  I haven't thought of that.  Will a regular Coleman Xtreme work or does it have to be a high dollar Yeti or something?


----------



## Maggie Dog (Jan 11, 2012)

Colman Xtrem works for me.


----------



## Anvil Head (Jan 12, 2012)

Make sure you clamp/strap it down. Ice chest tend to get lighter toward the middle of the trip and get a bit tippy.


----------

